# uBlockOrigin



## fernandel (Oct 13, 2019)

GOOGLE everywhere...

https://github.com/uBlockOrigin/uBlock-issues/issues/745


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 13, 2019)

Don't be evil is their motto.
HARDY HAR HAR HAR.


----------



## funkygoby (Oct 14, 2019)

I like this quote from gorhill


> No point speculating one way or another, my experience with the CWS in the past is that we will never know why it was labelled "REJECTED", they never disclose the _exact_ "why".


If google was a Dungeons n Dragons character, its alignment would be "Clueless Evil".

As a sidenote, uBlock Origin alongside VLC and Blender are the FOSS project I respect the most for the uncompromised stands against buyout and corporate BS.


----------



## Crivens (Oct 14, 2019)

+1 for the DnD reference.


----------



## obsigna (Oct 14, 2019)

Friendly advice: Read such kind of threads bottom-up, in case you got no time to read it all. The issue has been resolved.


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 14, 2019)

obsigna said:


> The issue has been resolved.


Until it happens a fifth time.



> So this was the fourth time in my case. This is why I marked and will mark as wontfix


I can totally sympathize with this developer.
Responding to rebots is a waste of a programming time.
Especially for a "false" positive.
I believe they want this application gone so they will make more ad revenue.


----------



## Crivens (Oct 14, 2019)

As the old saying in the army went: once is shit happens, twice is honking bad luck, three-plus is enemy action.


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 14, 2019)

I don't really "do" stores. Doesn't everyone just get the extension from the developer's GitHub releases page?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 14, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> I beleive they want this application gone so they will make more ad revenue.



Exactly.




Why would they want an app in their store that reduces potential revenue for them?

Maybe if uBlock Origin whitelisted Google.


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 14, 2019)

Glad to see I am not the only one using the MVPS host file.
Feels a little naughty using a MS orientated list on FreeBSD but it is well maintained.
I just donated 10 bucks as it is really worthy. Been using it for at least 10 years alongside many different A/V programs..
That and uBlock Origin have made my browsing enjoyable. Maybe uBlock deserves a donation too.


----------



## D-FENS (Oct 14, 2019)

funkygoby said:


> I like this quote from gorhill
> 
> If google was a Dungeons n Dragons character, its alignment would be "Clueless Evil".
> 
> As a sidenote, uBlock Origin alongside VLC and Blender are the FOSS project I respect the most for the uncompromised stands against buyout and corporate BS.


Corporations simply cater to what consumers want.
People want to be on the Internet for free, and companies deliver. As there is no free lunch, the consumers pay by leaking their data to companies which resell it for real cash.

The consumers are responsible, not Google's.
If people payed for their search engine subscription or even cared about the security of their data, things would be very different indeed.


----------



## Crivens (Oct 14, 2019)

Things _should_ be different. But I fear even when paying for stuff they still will push ads on you and sell any click you make.


----------



## D-FENS (Oct 17, 2019)

We just need to outbid the ad companies. It's supply and demand.


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 17, 2019)

I look at wikipedia as an example of awesomeness. They do some intrusive fundraising but overall it is a great experience.
Wish more of the web was like them instead of monetizing every scrap of information.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 17, 2019)

Crivens said:


> But I fear even when paying for stuff they still will push ads on you and sell any click you make.



The same guy I talked about a while ago who tried to convince me having ads on my site would be such a good deal and about how much $$$ he was making from his clicks fell for somebody sending him a check that he deposited and withdrew the funds. Of course there were no funds to back it up and he has to repay the bank.

Shouldn't be a problem with all the money he's making off clicks. Oh, that was his click money...


----------



## D-FENS (Oct 18, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> The same guy I talked about a while ago who tried to convince me having ads on my site would be such a good deal and about how much $$$ he was making from his clicks fell for somebody sending him a check that he deposited and withdrew the funds. Of course there were no funds to back it up and he has to repay the bank.
> 
> Shouldn't be a problem with all the money he's making off clicks. Oh, that was his click money...


LOL  yeah, ads can be nasty. They need to balanced out by some really good value.


----------



## Crivens (Oct 18, 2019)

Trihexagonal Damn that foreign royalty.


----------



## fernandel (Dec 14, 2019)

On Firefox 71 UblockOriging filters leaks. You can check on (javascript should be enabled):
https://www.browserleaks.com/firefox


----------



## CraigHB (Dec 20, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> I look at wikipedia as an example of awesomeness. They do some intrusive fundraising but overall it is a great experience.  Wish more of the web was like them instead of monetizing every scrap of information.



I like them a lot too.  They do have to grovel for money, but using their site is just so nice and clean otherwise.  They're actually one of the few non-profit web sites I regularly provide a small donation.  It makes me happy to do it because I enjoy using their site.

I'm an avid user of Ublock Origin.  I honestly don't think I could browse the web without it.  It's not just the onslaught of ads that are a problem, there's sometimes non-advertising content on sites I regularly visit I find I need to filter.  So yeah anything that impacts UBO is of big concern to me.  

I'm glad UBO got through this one unscathed, but I think the major browsers are batting to remove the ability to filter content to serve the interests of those high paying customers.  I keep half expecting to find I can no longer install UBO one of these days.


----------

